# Normal RAW vs Dual ISO Raw Example Video



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 17, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/07/normal-raw-vs-dual-iso-raw-example-video/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/07/normal-raw-vs-dual-iso-raw-example-video/">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>From Magic Lantern</strong>

A video showing the difference between normal RAW and Dual ISO RAW can be seen below. Take a look at the shadow noise reduction in the Dual ISO RAW example, pretty remarkable. The person that made the video did so in a “worst case scenario” way, so your results should be dramatically better if you’re actually trying to make great video.</p>
<p>In case you missed it, this is part of Magic Lantern increasing the dynamic range of the EOS 5D Mark III and EOS 7D by 3 stops using a dual ISO technique. You can <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/07/magic-lantern-improves-5d-mark-iii-dynamic-range-to-14-stops/" target="_blank">read about it here</a>.</p>
<p><iframe src="http://player.vimeo.com/video/70459941" width="500" height="281" frameborder="0" webkitAllowFullScreen mozallowfullscreen allowFullScreen></iframe></p>
<p><a href="http://blog.planet5d.com/2013/07/new-dramatic-sample-of-magic-lantern-raw-video-vs-dual-iso-raw-on-a-5d3/" target="_blank"><strong>Read More at Planet5D</strong></a></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Danack (Jul 17, 2013)

Well the colour looks nice in dual-iso, but that's some crazy bad moire on the cushion.


----------



## TommyLee (Jul 17, 2013)

cleaned up the shadow noise quite a bit.....
clever

so....when does this ship to walmart?


----------



## poias (Jul 17, 2013)

Is it just me or the dual iso is pretty soft compared to the crisp normal iso video?


----------



## stefsan (Jul 17, 2013)

The Dual ISO pics look somewhat plasticky and lacking in detail, like they'd undergone pretty heavy NR. Looks like a hefty price for lower noise :-\


----------



## anthonyd (Jul 17, 2013)

Also, the guy's couch is a mess. ;D


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jul 17, 2013)

stefsan said:


> The Dual ISO pics look somewhat plasticky and lacking in detail, like they'd undergone pretty heavy NR. Looks like a hefty price for lower noise :-\



Does a bit, but if you've been keeping up with it all (including reading the PDF), Alex has said that the method he's using is _not_ the best quality, and there are much better methods available. He was just too lazy to go ahead and implement them, as they are rather non-trivial.


----------



## mb66energy (Jul 17, 2013)

stefsan said:


> The Dual ISO pics look somewhat plasticky and lacking in detail, like they'd undergone pretty heavy NR. Looks like a hefty price for lower noise :-\



Yes, a lot of things in the image look much cleaner but ... sometimes textures are "clean" and lock plasticky in reality. I miss some cleanliness in a lot of images I make with the 40D which has quite good IQ just in comparison to current models.

For me it looks naturally smooth and I would like to have the option for such a processing of stills - might be a reason to buy a 7D.

It would be great to have a photograph for comparison ... or the couch ...


----------



## Chewy734 (Jul 17, 2013)

There is a lot more moire in the dual-iso version.


----------



## Tonywintn (Jul 17, 2013)

How do displays and prints compare with 14 stops dynamic range? Are displays just compressing the range back to some lower level?


----------



## Skulker (Jul 17, 2013)

poias said:


> Is it just me or the dual iso is pretty soft compared to the crisp normal iso video?



No its not just you. ;D

I wonder where this may go? It sounds like it might have possibilities.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jul 17, 2013)

Danack said:


> Well the colour looks nice in dual-iso, but that's some crazy bad moire on the cushion.



+1 yeah it makes it perform like an Exmor or better for shadow pulling but then again the resolution is what cut in half in each direction so.... and the moire and aliasing are so bad that it looks more or less unusable.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Jul 17, 2013)

The keyboard in the dual video seems to exhibit something similar to rolling shutter.


----------



## paulc (Jul 17, 2013)

It looks exactly what I would expect it to look like with every other line merged thusly halving the horizontal resolution.


----------



## @!ex (Jul 17, 2013)

If anyone is interested in the technical details Alex (the main guy responsible for magic lantern) has linked a pdf describing the background on this method in the magic lantern forum. If you scroll through the cmments you can also find the compiled build of ML with this feature.

http://www.magiclantern.fm/forum/index.php?topic=7139.0


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jul 17, 2013)

@!ex said:


> If anyone is interested in the technical details Alex (the main guy responsible for magic lantern) has linked a pdf describing the background on this method in the magic lantern forum. If you scroll through the cmments you can also find the compiled build of ML with this feature.
> 
> http://www.magiclantern.fm/forum/index.php?topic=7139.0



It was an interesting read, although I didn't look at some of the math too closely. As he points out, there are better merging algorithms that can be used that he just didn't implement.


----------



## jrista (Jul 18, 2013)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> Danack said:
> 
> 
> > Well the colour looks nice in dual-iso, but that's some crazy bad moire on the cushion.
> ...



Cut in half only vertically, full resolution horizontally.


----------



## jrista (Jul 18, 2013)

Tonywintn said:


> How do displays and prints compare with 14 stops dynamic range? Are displays just compressing the range back to some lower level?



The general idea is that if you don't have noisy shadows, you can lift them to bring them within the DR of a screen or print. Increased dynamic range supports editing latitude...you get to push the exposure around more. Keep in mind, in these examples, the shadows WERE lifted...if they were left as-is, those shadows would be nearly black. The normal part is noisy because of the lift.


----------

